# Great Pyrenees or Maremma?



## MadisonLynn (Jun 27, 2014)

I am thinking either a pyrenees or maremma for a LGD for my small herd of goats. We have 3 young sons, and relatives as close neighbors. So people friendly is a must! I've read maremmas can be more people aggressive but pyrenees bark and wander more. Which dog did you all choose and why? Or has anyone had experience with both, what was better? I know each dog is their own and training is a factor, but I would like to hear some personal experiences to help me make my decision.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't have any experience with Maremmas but I have had other breeds including Great Pyrenees, which is what I currently have. I have heard other people say they have problems with theirs roaming but I never have. Our fence does have electric in front of woven wire so that might be part of the reason why they stay inside. We also live close to town and have neighbors on both sides of us and haven't had any complaints about them barking. We have asked the neighbors if they hear them and have been told that they don't and if they do it isn't for long periods of time. Usually just a cat or coyote passing by and then she stops. None of the Pyrenees I've had have done well with chickens, don't know if it's a breed thing or just the ones I've had but if one gets in their pen it's a goner. Ours have been really good with our 5 year old and 1 year old also. Anytime the kids go in the pasture with us the dog stays between the kids and the goats and is right there to lick faces if one of them falls down.


----------



## MadisonLynn (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks I'm trying to make my decision soon cause I have two different breeders that have one of each :/ Decision, decisions!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I would also like to know pros and cons about the breeds.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

can you talk to the breeders on pros and cons of each? also, there has been a few threads on diff LGD breeds that may work for you.... good luck with your decision, and let us know which you picked! (with pictures of course....we love pictures.....)


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

If you live in an area that gets really hot then I would go with the Maremma. My pyrennes needs constant brushing to in the spring to help get rid of her winter goat and if I don't pay close attention she gets hot spots under her collar in the summer from the heat/moisture. So far the hottest its gotten here is 98 and I had to get her a kiddie pool to help since it isn't recommended that I shave her. Last year when it got really hot she dug a huge den in my back pasture which isn't convenient when you have to drive through or brush hog. That and I had goats crawling in the hole and getting stuck.


----------



## MadisonLynn (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe the maremma would be better considering I live in Md where it can get very hot and humid during summer. I just feel like the pyrenees have such a more natural sweet disposition. The maremmas have to be socialized more with people said the breeder. But I think both are beautiful dogs that are good at their job


----------



## MadisonLynn (Jun 27, 2014)

So we decided on a maremma. We found a good deal on a sweet socialized girl and named her Emma (original, right?) She seems to be settling in with my goats, the goats don't really appreciate her puppy play but have finally realized she doesn't want to eat them. I can't post a pic from my phone, but she is a cutie (and big at 4 months over two feet at withers and about 50 lbs!)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Exciting!! Congrats!! Hope she does well for you


----------

